# Any good monster movies these days?



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Anybody know any good ones coming out? I honestly haven't see any good ones in the last decade. Anyone?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hard to say these days! There is a lot of movies that seem to rely on gore and not things like monsters or horror! I tend to go back to the classics, and watch oldies but goodies! I would like to see a good zombie movie though! Can't go wrong with them! But I agree with you, it's really been awhile since I've seen a really good monster movie in the last several years! And I mean a Good Monster Movie!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Last good one I saw was Cabin in the Woods.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out the Horror section at the bottom of the forum homepage, that's where all the movie discussions are, along with loads of movie reviews and suggestions.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

Alot of films today just have no taste.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Today's films tend to show way too much, are CGi-laden, and are gore-fests. A little of that's fine, BUuuUUT ...

The last thing I saw was a direct-to-vid thingy called "Night Wolf". 'twas OK, and featured one of the most unique takes on lycanthropy yet. Gratuitous drug use, sex, gore.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just saw Daybreakers (2009). It's a decent vampire flick and a different take on the vampire genre. None of them sparkle, either


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The DNC? (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

What do you look for in a monster movie? Are you thinking _The Wolfman_ or _King Kong?_


----------

